# All new to me



## Killion (Jul 8, 2009)

As the title says, all this detailing is new to me, I hadn't heard of a clay bar until I visited this section last night. Damn, I feel so ignorant.

I felt so bad I went to my local car store and got some better polish and stuff than I normally use. Was going to attempt the clay but the bloke said if you don't know what you're doing you can make a right mess of the car. I was determined to get something so came out with Meguires 3 stage cleaning stuff. 1 the cleaner 2 the polish and 3 the wax. Plush some fresh cleaning cloths. It's a satrat, a step in the right direction if nothing else. Heck, I thought polish and wax was one and the same.

Have to say the car looks flippin great, like glass almost but now I really see where the bodywork is poor, stonechips etc Think I will spend some cash in the spring and have the bonnet/front bumper area resprayed.

Looking forward to reading loads of tips in this section. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

I use the Meguiars 3 step products....nice easy start into detailing.

Another tip is to wash the car in Johnsons baby bath (the blue bottle) the next time it needs washing AFTER you have polished it etc, as this will clean the car without removing the layer of polish therefore your hard work will last longer - cutting down how often you will have to do the full detail.

This isnt a wind up! 

Have a look at

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=149626&hilit=+bath

Saj


----------



## Killion (Jul 8, 2009)

SAJSTER said:


> I use the Meguiars 3 step products....nice easy start into detailing.
> 
> Another tip is to wash the car in Johnsons baby bath (the blue bottle) the next time it needs washing AFTER you have polished it etc, as this will clean the car without removing the layer of polish therefore your hard work will last longer - cutting down how often you will have to do the full detail.
> 
> ...


Your car looks superb, will get the Johnsons when we go to the Asda at the weekend, great tip.

How often should I go through the 3 step process, is it a monthly thing or will my efforts see me through the coming winter ??


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Cheers mate.

I wouldnt have thought you'd have to do the FULL process every month, it should last a while if you wash it with Johnsons and just do step 3 of the process every month and wax it - that should see you through winter! Just see how it goes with the weather....

Saj


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

I just cant understand how people go wrong with a clay bar??? You can feel if you have picked up any debris on the bar, you can hear it too!! Just remember to keep turning it to a clean piece.

I think that for some clay baring has removed the existing polish/wax leaving the original swirls etc underneath which will need a machine to polish out, the previous polishing and waxing has lessened the effects.

Then again some can remove paint with a jet wash too.


----------



## steve o (Dec 5, 2006)

You'll never make any mistakes with the Megs quick clay kit you can get off the shelf. Its far too soft to cause any damage and it still does a good job of removing contamination. Give it a go next time you do a full job on the motor, you'll be surprised how much crap it pulls out of the paint!!! Its like skin exfoliation for your motor! Gets crap out that normal washing just can't do!!!

Steve.


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

SVStu said:


> I just cant understand how people go wrong with a clay bar??? You can feel if you have picked up any debris on the bar, you can hear it too!! Just remember to keep turning it to a clean piece.
> 
> I think that for some clay baring has removed the existing polish/wax leaving the original swirls etc underneath which will need a machine to polish out, the previous polishing and waxing has lessened the effects.
> 
> Then again some can remove paint with a jet wash too.


Thats the thing though, anything you drag across a painted surface can mark the finish, its very easy to do with clay. Try something on the face of an old cd, if it doesnt mark this, it stands a chance of not marking your car paint work.


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

You really cant go wrong with the Meg's Clay Kit from Halfrauds. Im not a pro, but have achieved some amazing results on a number of cars:

viewtopic.php?p=1276819#p1276819
viewtopic.php?p=1370958#p1370958

I do this whole process every 6 months, and then wax weekly with AG Aqua Wax, keeps the car prestine all year around! Those who knew me back during the days when I did own a TT, knew how much of a clean freak I was with it!


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Waxing weekly is a bit over the top, try the megs last touch with an MF cloth to rejuvenate the finish after washing, your wax should still be fine.


----------

